# Dogtra two dog units



## Lisa Ramsey (Nov 15, 2009)

Can someone who uses a newer Dogtra two dog unit please me if you can keep the stim set at different levels for each dog? I only see one rheostat dial in the picture and the toggle switch controls type of stim (nick/constant) not dog one/dog two so I am worried without rolling the dial back and forth each dog on a two dog unit would need to be worked at the same level.

Also, in general how do you like the two-dog units and do you find you ever/often correct the wrong dog?

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lisa Ramsey said:


> Can someone who uses a newer Dogtra two dog unit please me if you can keep the stim set at different levels for each dog? I only see one rheostat dial in the picture and the toggle switch controls type of stim (nick/constant) not dog one/dog two so I am worried without rolling the dial back and forth each dog on a two dog unit would need to be worked at the same level.
> 
> Also, in general how do you like the two-dog units and do you find you ever/often correct the wrong dog?
> 
> ...


only one dial. need to readjust back and forth...just got off the phone with Dogtra.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> ...just got off the phone with Dogtra.


Save the phone number. You'll need it send your collar back for repairs or replacement.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Save the phone number. You'll need it send your collar back for repairs or replacement.


got it on speed dial Chris. 

had the collar on the dog yesterday, and she was actually pawing at the remote in my hand, trying to stim herself..


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lisa Ramsey said:


> Can someone who uses a newer Dogtra two dog unit please me if you can keep the stim set at different levels for each dog? I only see one rheostat dial in the picture and the toggle switch controls type of stim (nick/constant) not dog one/dog two so I am worried without rolling the dial back and forth each dog on a two dog unit would need to be worked at the same level.
> 
> Also, in general how do you like the two-dog units and do you find you ever/often correct the wrong dog?
> 
> ...


HI Lisa

I have a three dog Tri-tronics that does NOT let you preset individual dog levels. All three dogs working levels for ob is at 1 L M H momentary and rarely level 2. So even inadvertent stim of the wrong dog isn't a disaster. Anyway according to
Einstein e-collars
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K36Ul6NTM7M
They're the only one that offers what you're looking for


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

You already have an answer to your question but I wanted to add that I spoke with a Dogtra representative about a few design changes/enhancements 3 months ago. I directed the rep to this forum in order to gain a broader perspective on what various users either liked or disliked about their units. Whether or not the suggestions I presented ever come to fruition I cannot say but your question was one of the items I suggested they consider adding to future multi dog models.


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Lisa, you cannot set two levels on any units but the ones from Einstein. With all other brands if the dogs require different levels of stim, you'll have to reset the level when you change from one dog to the other. It's the same thing for the nick and continuous. If you want to nick one dog and use continuous on the other, you'll have to change the setting. 

I use mostly two dog units and if you do, sooner or later, you'll stim the wrong dog. If you're working at low levels, it's not a big deal. If you're working at higher levels and you've laid the proper foundation, it's also not a big deal. If you're at very high levels it could cause some issues. 

But it's very rare that you'll be working both dogs at the same time. About the only time this comes up is on walks, rather than during training. 

I talked to Dogtra when I first got my Einstein. I told them about the "locking" feature and they were quite emphatic that they have no plans to develop such a system. One of the founders of Einstein came from Dogtra, so perhaps there are some hard feelings. I think it would be a useful innovation but I just make suggestions, not decisions, for them.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> You already have an answer to your question but I wanted to add that I spoke with a Dogtra representative about a few design changes/enhancements 3 months ago. I directed the rep to this forum in order to gain a broader perspective on what various users either liked or disliked about their units. Whether or not the suggestions I presented ever come to fruition I cannot say but your question was one of the items I suggested they consider adding to future multi dog models.


That's interesting Nicole. It will also be interesting to see if they heed your advice. I have a couple of Tri Tronics, but I have several of the Dogtras, while I do prefer them currently, I'd sure change in a heartbeat if a better one comes along. While I understand the possibility of making a mistake when using shock, I sure as heck would rather not. 

DFrost


----------



## Lisa Ramsey (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you all for your feedback. My bread and butter is large, reactive to aggressive dogs and I often work them with my own dogs. My dogs work at 25 and below on the Dogtra 280 NCP and many of the big GSD's don't even feel the collar until over 50. A mistake would shoot my own dogs skyward.

I love the features of the Einstein collar. Just the other day we were talking about the need for a "jump" button. Often I am using low level stim to enforce obedience commands but since we often work in busy dog park/beach settings the ability to "jump" to a trash breaking level when a fluffy, white yapper tempts one of the reactive dogs would be ideal.

The Einstein collar and remote just do not look sturdy enough. I am out and about all day at least five days a week working dogs at the beach, in the hills and other outdoor locations. I am rough on my gear and need a collar that can handle a lot of abuse. Plus, from the look of the remote in the video, it would be too big to easily fit in my hand.

Thank you again for your feedback. Looks like vests with pockets for multiple remotes will continue to be a staple item in my wardrobe.

Lisa


----------



## Erin Webber (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a two dog unit and really like it. I just change the correction level depending on which dog I'm correcting. My correction level is changed frequently anyways depending on what the dog is getting corrected for.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Here you go
100 levels static shock AND vibrate
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120903571132?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Add a Hawx Stretch E -strap to each collar and you'll double the value ;-)
I understand they're made is the same factory as the Dogtra Collars? ;-)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Here you go
> 100 levels static shock AND vibrate
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120903571132?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Add a Hawx Stretch E -strap to each collar and you'll double the value ;-)
> I understand they're made is the same factory as the Dogtra Collars? ;-)


lol....

Did i read that right?

the trasmitter shuts off after 2 mintues on non-use, and you have to hold the button for 5 seconds to turn it back on?

and the collars shut off after 4 minutes of non use? 

sounds great..


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

As long as it gives consistent, reliable stimulation AND I can fit my Hawx stretch e-strap.....it's all good ;-)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> As long as it gives consistent, reliable stimulation AND I can fit my Hawx stretch e-strap.....it's all good ;-)


yeah i guess, as long as you dont need to use it...  lol


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> yeah i guess, as long as you dont need to use it...  lol


Joby

$36.99 for a two dog collar with stim and vibrate and you want it to turn on instantly?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Joby
> 
> $36.99 for a two dog collar with stim and vibrate and you want it to turn on instantly?


36.99?? HOLY CRAP.... did not even look at the price...
I migth just have to get it...that way at least when I am stimming the dog, it might not be working, so people can rest easier....


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> 36.99?? HOLY CRAP.... did not even look at the price...
> I migth just have to get it...that way at least when I am stimming the dog, it might not be working, so people can rest easier....



And that includes shipping !
What the hell is the profit margin on E-collars made in China and Korea? We're in the wrong business Joby


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Here you go
> 100 levels static shock AND vibrate
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120903571132?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Add a Hawx Stretch E -strap to each collar and you'll double the value ;-)
> I understand they're made is the same factory as the Dogtra Collars? ;-)


For $40 I had to pull the trigger on this! I should have it by the weekend.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> For $40 I had to pull the trigger on this! I should have it by the weekend.



Can't wait for the review ;-)


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

It will be interesting to read of review of someone that has used it. I don't like the idea of the thing shutting off. We run training sessions that are much longer than the times listed and that would be very inconvieneant. 


DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> It will be interesting to read of review of someone that has used it. I don't like the idea of the thing shutting off. We run training sessions that are much longer than the times listed and that would be very inconvieneant.
> 
> 
> DFrost


I'm kind of wondering if the Owner manual translation is a little off too? Let's see what Christopher has to say after he gets his.
I stumbled on the ad on Ebay looking for a Tri-tronics receiver
and posted it as a goof. The more you think about it, $40 for a 
two dog collar it doesn't have to do a whole lot to be worth the
money and will probably work as well as most of the PetCo/Smart collar they want $100 +?
I've bought all sorts of weird electronics stuff at the Dollar Tree
that has actually worked ;-)


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I agree, all I want it to do is deliver enough shock to affect the behavior I'm working on. Yeah I know, old school, but I'm an old trainer and it works.

DFrost


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

I got the collar today. It's super flimsy, made of cheap plastic, not waterproof. If you drop it on the cement it might be done for. I would never use this in a situation where the receiver would get bumped around. Just think of the quality of a cheap plastic toy bought at the drugstore

It has two receivers and one transmitter. It uses AAA batteries in the receivers and two of those odd 1.5v size batteries in the transmitter. It has 4 modes: shock, vibrate, flashing light on the receiver and beep. All the modes work as advertised. One thing that this collar has that I like is that the vibrate and beep can be turned up or down from the transmitter. I think this can be pretty useful. The off and on stuff that some of you guys were worry about is not as bad as it sounds. It only takes a moment to cut back on not 5 seconds. 

I shocked myself at level 3 and almost pissed myself. This collar is HOT as hell! I can't imagine what level 100 is like. It's been about 30 minutes and my hand and arm are still tingling. I would never use this as a regular training collar on shock mode. I would use it in some extreme cases where I want to extinguish a behavior completely though. 

If you think you need a collar for strictly vibrating or beeper functions I think this is a really good value. But if you are looking for a collar for everyday use and need a shock function this definitely not the way to go.


----------

